# Planning the Perfect Pre-Contest Diet



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Probably half of those who will compete this year will begin their efforts on January 1st. The aftermath of New Year’s Eve (empty bags of Doritos, a genocide of chicken wing bones, half-eaten pizza crusts…) is taken to the curb along with last year’s results. It’s a new game. You know what they say about [...]

*Read More...*


----------

